
UK schoolboy corrects Nasa data error - dberhane
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-39351833
======
movementhn
*NASA

~~~
abstractbeliefs
The BBC has an editorial policy to titlecase acronyms unless they choose not
to, such as BBC and IRA.

Nasa and others are deliberately titlecased for reasons I can't make heads or
tails of:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/academy/journalism/article/art201307021...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/academy/journalism/article/art20130702112133530)

~~~
mc32
Looks like if you pronounce them as letters they are capped, otherwise only
the first letter gets capped. They'd say a Fisa court allowed the NSA to [do
something].

